# Drop A# Tuning



## feehan (May 27, 2008)

Hello again, In my band i have been playing a 6 string guitar downtuned to C Standard (C,F,A#,D#,G,C.. i think thats right) and Drop A# (A#,F,A#,D#,G,C). I have just got a 7 Sting (the Jeff Loomis sig one w/v floyd rose) so i am new to the concept of it. I was wondering if anyone has an idea of a good tuning i could use to replicate what i used to use on a 6 string and if i have to make any modifications to my 7 string.

thans


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

Drop A#? Just tune the regular 6 strings of your guitar up one half step to F, and your 7th string to A#. 

So, Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C - F


----------



## Mattayus (May 27, 2008)

or, just start playing in B standard and drop A


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2008)

or if your songs can be transposed to standard just play in 

A#/Bb


----------



## feehan (May 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Drop A#? Just tune the regular 6 strings of your guitar up one half step to F, and your 7th string to A#.
> 
> So, Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C - F


 

thanks, if i wanted an extra low string insted of the high F what would it be

? - Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C

also are the lyrics from your signature from road to hell?


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2008)

Brutal is what it would be lol

you could tune it to F and you would have powerchord shapes with the bottom 2 strings


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2008)

feehan said:


> thanks, if i wanted an extra low string insted of the high F what would it be
> 
> ? - Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C
> 
> also are the lyrics from your signature from road to hell?



The most plausible would be:

F - Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C

(using the notes you provided)


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

feehan said:


> thanks, if i wanted an extra low string insted of the high F what would it be
> 
> ? - Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C
> 
> also are the lyrics from your signature from road to hell?



Yeah, agreed with Naren. F. But i'd stick with your current Drop Bb tuning on 6 and just add a low F, rather than trying to figure something else out from what i said before. 


And as far as my signature, yeah. Down the left hand highway with no sinister regrets.


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, agreed with Naren. F. But i'd stick with your current Drop Bb tuning on 6 and just add a low F, rather than trying to figure something else out from what i said before.





I just wrote F. I didn't even look at any notes other than the Bb.


----------



## feehan (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the feedback . I was wondering if i used G-C-F-A#-D#-G-C would the fine tuner allow me to go inbetween C and A# on the 2nd string from lowest string.

because some on my bands songs will require them as bass notes for riffs.


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2008)

it will if you set it up like that but id say itl probably knock all the other strings out of tune a bit as well


----------



## feehan (May 27, 2008)

Nick said:


> it will if you set it up like that but id say itl probably knock all the other strings out of tune a bit as well


 
awesome , what strings would you recommend for it?


----------



## PlagueX1 (May 27, 2008)

String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998


----------



## ChristianHeimbach (Jun 10, 2013)

Metal Ken said:


> Drop A#? Just tune the regular 6 strings of your guitar up one half step to F, and your 7th string to A#.
> 
> So, Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Ab - C - F







WHAT GAUGE STRINGS WOULD THIS TUNING BE??


----------



## Chuck (Jun 11, 2013)

ChristianHeimbach said:


> WHAT GAUGE STRINGS WOULD THIS TUNING BE??



STRINGZ BROKE MY CAPZ LOK DO0D



Anyway, for Drop A# I would use:

9-12-14-22-37 -49-64

Or something like that


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 11, 2013)

Hooooly necrobump.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh damnit.


----------

